# Out of Curiosity



## $moke!t (Sep 2, 2020)

Just general conversation here. Wondering what kind of smoker ya'll are smokin on? I've seen some on here I've never even heard of before, curious what kind of cool ones ya'll got.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2020)

22" WSM for longer smokes
26" Kettle for shorter smokes.
22" Kettle for high heat grilling and smoking. 

Chris


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Sep 2, 2020)

MES40 for smokin da noms


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 2, 2020)

Chargriller offset
500 gallon home built offset 
Any open fire pit


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 2, 2020)

MES 30 Gen 1, very slightly modded


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 2, 2020)

270 Smokers KC cabinet


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 2, 2020)

Non modded Smoke Hollow Smoke Tronix 40' digital here; rock solid electric that is out of production after MB bought out OLP.  
Also, a couple of Weber gassers, but those don't count as smokers.


----------



## JCAP (Sep 2, 2020)

A few different ones but I've been really loving the PBC and SNS kettle lately for my cooks.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Sep 2, 2020)

Traeger Pro 780 of Its gonna be long and I don’t want to babysit it. Other than I use my 22” kettle with the snake method If I’ll be home to keep an eye on it. Also just recently got rid of my MES 30 which I should have kept. Was a happy median between the Traeger and Webber as far as ease of use and smoke flavor


----------



## dons2346 (Sep 2, 2020)

Older Traeger with a Savannah Stoker PID controller and a Green Mountain Davey Crockett that I carry in the motorhome


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 2, 2020)

I see you're looking for smoker ideas.

Well, if you want to be totally hands on and babysitting, then go for a stick burner;
along the lines of Lang , Meadow Creek, or Yoder. 
You will not get a good night's sleep during overnight smokes. 

Next up would be the WSM 22 for charcoal.
Yes, you might be tempted by the WSM 18.  But, nothing sucks more than needing a larger capacity smoker and not having it.  
Once you have a WSM dialed in they run pretty consistent for the length of the cook.

You could consider the MB 560 or 1050 for gravity feds. 
If you're not budget constrained and have an eye for quality, then look at Stumps for gravity fed. 

What are your thoughts on something from Rec-Tec...err...Rec Teq?  Maybe a 590 or 700 if your're feeding a larger crowd/family?  Yes, they are pellet poopers and are along the lines of set it and forget it.  But they still require some interaction.
No budget problems? Then the next step up would MAK.  Above MAK,  would be Eagle. But honestly,  I think you'd be running into diminishing returns here.

Remember, no smoker is truely hands off.  
They all require some form of interaction on your part due to techniques, weather/climate, etc, etc.  It all depends how much time you are willing to devote to achieving your desired results. 

Keep in mind some of us start out with an inexpensive electric to get our feet wet to see if smoking meat is an endeavour we desire to undertake longterm. 

Bottom line, it's not the machine, it's the man.  

Good luck on your journey.


----------



## daspyknows (Sep 2, 2020)

Weber Kettle until my Horizon smoker arrives.  They are late and getting frustrated by that.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 3, 2020)

Camp Chef 24" sg dlx bronze top pellet grill without the sear box (got the Ninja Foodie Grill inside for grilling - just did 2 NY strips in it last weekend!)


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 3, 2020)

MES 40
RT 590


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 3, 2020)

Lang 36 patio model, WSM/Guru setup, and a Smoke Vault gasser.
Along with various Weber kettles & a Weber Genesis gas grill.
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 3, 2020)

Masterbuilt propane gashouse.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 3, 2020)

22.5" WSM and 22.5" Weber Kettle.


----------



## $moke!t (Sep 3, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> WSM and 22.5" Weber Kettle.


What size WSM?


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 3, 2020)

Ah. Edit above.


----------



## MangiaCarne (Sep 8, 2020)

Kamado Big Joe
18 weber kettle


----------



## bigfurmn (Sep 8, 2020)

MES 40 blue tooth 
Pit Boss 1000SC
Weber 22.5


----------



## drmd421 (Jan 18, 2021)

Hey there, I’m a newbie to the forum. Thanks for letting me join! I’m smoking in a 1998 Ford Ranger.


----------



## TomCrump (Jan 19, 2021)

Yoder Wichita
Weber Summit Charcoal Grilling Center
Weber Smokey Mountain 22''
Rec Teq RT-700 on order

My favorite smoker is the Yoder, but the Summit is most often used because of convenience. All three smokers work very well.

The Rec Teq Bull will be used for Winter cooking, when I desire a less hands on approach.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 19, 2021)

Rec Teq RT-700 - LOVE IT!
retired WSM 14"


----------

